# Mit einer Analog TV BOX Media Center nutzen und aufnehmen?



## Neumi (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine möglichkeit an meinem Monito TV zuschauen.
Da ich keinen platz mehr für eine PCI Karte habe und bei mir kein guter empfang für DVB-T ist habe ich so eine TV Box gefunden (TV-Box TV schauen im Monitor ohne PC VGA Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik)
jetzt meine frage ist es mit dieser box irgendwie möglich über das Windows media Center zu schauen und aufzunemen?
Hat hier schon jemand erfahrungen mit so einer Box?


----------



## rabe08 (6. April 2010)

Dieses Gerät kannst Du nicht ins Win Media Center einbinden. Es handelt sich um einen Standalone-Empfänger, eine Verbindung zum PC gibt es nicht. Du brauchst etwas wie AVerMedia AVerTV Galaxy/-A816: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
Für Details schau mal bei Avermedia und den üblichen Verdächtigen (außer Pinnacle, das hab ich und kann es nicht empfehlen)


----------



## Neumi (6. April 2010)

mit dieser Geniatech analog TV Karte USB 2.0 Box extern: Amazon.de: Elektronik müsste es doch auch möglich sein oder ??


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2010)

Wie emfpängst Du denn überhaupt TV? Per Kabel? SAT?


----------



## Neumi (6. April 2010)

per Kabel


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2010)

Ganz allgemein: die hier Video-/TV-Karten extern Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  müßten DVB-T und auch analog - also normales Kabel - können. Vlt. mal genau durchschauen, vor allem ob da auch ein passender Anschluss da ist.

Aber das von amazon müßte gehen, scheint halt nur nicht sonderlich gut zu sein.


----------



## rebel4life (15. April 2010)

Wobei du die Software, die der Geniatech beiliegt grottig ist, denn die ruft eine grottige Bildqualität hervor, da nimmst du lieber Dscaler.

Hab die Geniatech nämlich selber, für 1-2 die Woche langts, für mehr würde ich ne bessere Karte nehmen, am besten DVB-S, ist besser als Kabel.


----------

